# "Why am I playing this?"



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

You ever been in the middle of a game, been playing it for hours, days even, and suddenly realized that you don't really know why you bother playing it any more? Like you've just been struck with the realization that the game you have been pouring time and effort into mindlessly for no reason you can fathom... is not fun?

I've reached that point with FFTA2.  I have had "that moment", that epiphany that blasts right through the dark hollow shell of ignorance and apathy under which I have been trapped.

It's a strange feeling.  At first it was confusing, and I was in denial - I figured I just needed to do something else for a while, play a different game, whatever.  So I left FFTA2, and came back a day later.  I picked up the DS, flicked the power switch, started up FFTA2, loaded my save, and... within 10 minutes I was staring at the screens, saying silently to myself "Why am I playing this?"

If anyone else has had this sort of experience when playing FFTA2 or ANY game for that matter, feel free to post.  I'm bored and honestly have no idea what I'm going to do with the bulk of my free time now.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 19, 2009)

About a week ago, Team Fortress 2.  I was running around 2fort, punching things (because fuck weapons, you pussies) and I realised that it's incredibly boring.  Of course, I'm still playing it.  I don't really have any other multiplayer games, aside from the ones on the PS3, but that requires me to go downstairs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh this shit happens alot to me whenever I play Castlevania - Circle of the Moon.

I mean it, It's so bad and yet, I'll still play it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 19, 2009)

I was playing Mercs 2, and it hit me. No joke, I dropped my controller, shut off my console, and went out and did something with my life. 

Later to come back, and sell the game back for half price, or whatever.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Black and White 2.

UUUUUUUGH


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm... I was playing Saints Row for the millionth time and I felt that.

Maybe because I felt like I had done it all. The storyline was pretty lackluster and I didn't feel like playing it through. The want and need to replay it disappeared


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 19, 2009)

Halo 3's multiplayer.  :|  Like what's the point of getting General in that game?  You don't get any special stuff for it except a shiny rank icon.


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 19, 2009)

I got that way with Gears of War 2, but I answered the question myself. "My friend got me this for my birthday so I should play it out of thanks. I also started this so I might as well see this through." That's about the only two reasons I still play the game. Ironically, my friend bought me this so I can play with her and her boyfriend, but they got another game so they don't play GoW2 anymore.

With other games that I get that question, no matter how bad the game is, my answer is "I started this so I got to end this."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 19, 2009)

I mostly say that when I play Team Fortress 2 until something cool happens or when the dipshits all ragequit or people give legitimate suggestions on how to make the game enjoyable. (And before you say anything, "Suck less" is *NOT* a legitimate reason. Same with "Play it on the PC moron", when I'm _ON A STEAM SERVER_)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, it happens to me when I'm playing Pokemon.
Not that I'm disliking Pokemon, but I don't know why I'm still playing it, after completing the Top4.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

It's like you specifically made this thread about me and my Pokemon Platinum adventure!

So many wasted hours...


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2009)

Every game I try to play now that isn't multiplayer.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 19, 2009)

i was just playing Drawn to life (dot laugh, my BF doesnthave a huge DS collection (sure he has a dozen empty cases tho) and im just bored with it now. im gonna borrow his PSP while he's away this week,


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 19, 2009)

That has happened to me when I play runescape. I realized that it was boring as hell. but about week or so later I will start playing again until I again realized that it is boring as hell.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 19, 2009)

Far Cry 2.

About a week in, getting another generic "go here kill this guy oh by the way respawning checkpoints shitty ai lol" quest made me give up there and then.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm easily amused so no.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

GTA 4. 

A few hours after I beat it I just said: "What's the fucking point?" and shut it off.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 19, 2009)

Runescape.
That is all.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2009)

World of Warcraft
Runescape
Madden


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 19, 2009)

Like the rest here I would say another, Runescape. But I don't really consider it a game... more like a crappy 3dsmax nightmare that they marketed to 13 year olds.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Like the rest here I would say another, Runescape. But I don't really consider it a game... more like a crappy 3dsmax nightmare that they marketed to 13 year olds.



I never even bothered to finish the training stage before I stopped playing it.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 19, 2009)

Starfox Adventures. I was so psyched for it it took a little while for me to see how truly ungodly it is.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 19, 2009)

get back on topic people


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Starfox Adventures. I was so psyched for it it took a little while for me to see how truly ungodly it is.



I thought SFA wasn't that bad....except the Test of Fear. I hate that part of the game the most.


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Never happened to me yet.


----------



## Wildside (Oct 19, 2009)

Pikmin 1...Ugh.


Pikmin 1 was nothing but constant stress, you always had to find AT LEAST one part a day. If you didn't, it could screw up the rest of the thirty days you had to build the ship. When I completed the ship, I was heartbroken to see that it still couldn't fly. It left me feeling stress, got my hopes up, and then said "fuck you" at the end.

The mear mentioning of that game annoys me.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 19, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I thought SFA wasn't that bad....except the Test of Fear. I hate that part of the game the most.


 
Mmmm. For me, really a tie between the redundant, shallow fighting or the Disney-like dino characters. Only thing good that came from it was Krystal.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2009)

Wildside said:


> Pikmin 1...Ugh.
> 
> 
> Pikmin 1 was nothing but constant stress, you always had to find AT LEAST one part a day. If you didn't, it could screw up the rest of the thirty days you had to build the ship. When I completed the ship, I was heartbroken to see that it still fly. It left me feeling stress, got my hopes up, and then said "fuck you" at the end.
> ...



I could beat it and get all 30 parts in 12 game-days.



Eerie Silverfox said:


> Mmmm. For me, really a tie between the redundant, shallow fighting or the Disney-like dino characters. Only thing good that came from it was Krystal.



And you had the opposite too. Tricky.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Every game I try to play now that isn't multiplayer.



For me it's more like every game I try to play that _is_ multiplayer (with the exception of co-op games, which I love).



TheNewfie said:


> get back on topic people



There hasn't been a single off-topic post in this thread so far.  Fuck you.

ps you're not a mod fuck you :V


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> For me it's more like every game I try to play that _is_ multiplayer (with the exception of co-op games, which I love).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will FU to and it might not have been off topic but it was starting to go off topic


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 19, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> will FU to and it might not have been off topic but it was starting to




I find it ironic your complaining about people going off topic. Yet here your complaining about a post that is complaining to your complaint about going off topic


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> will FU to and it might not have been off topic but it was starting to go off topic



No it wasn't, and even if it was, you have no reason or right to bitch at people for it.  :V

On topic:  I actually got sick of playing Oblivion pretty fast, which never really happened to me playing Morrowind.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually started playing Gazillionaire III again two days ago. As I was falling asleep playing it, I had one of these moments. I don't know what was wrong with me.

Also happened a few months ago with Team Fortress 2. Finally dawned on me how incredibly fucking boring it really was. Shoot shit, die, start over. That's IT.


----------



## Wildside (Oct 19, 2009)

Now that I remember, I couldn't tolerate Fallout 3 long at all. I played it for four hours and quickly got annoyed with the slow-motion close up shorts and art style. 


Usually in my case, if I don't like the art style, I can't really take the game seriously.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> On topic:  I actually got sick of playing Oblivion pretty fast, which never really happened to me playing Morrowind.



TBH the only thing that kept me playing Oblivion for as long as I did was the desire to run around and explore and break into people's houses and stuff.  Morrowind was awesome to run around and explore in, though it didn't keep track of every little cave and point of interest on the world map like Oblivion did.  The map travel I don't care about (and with the introduction of steeds in Oblivion it's really rather pointless, though it makes those stupid goddamn escort missions easier), but it's kinda nice to have the location of caves and mines and such flagged on the map.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 20, 2009)

I had that moment with Viva Pinata, then I got a newtgot >.> 

Also I had that moment with Fable 2. After completely the storyline it's just killing people and getting money. meh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 20, 2009)

Wildside said:


> Pikmin 1...Ugh.
> 
> 
> Pikmin 1 was nothing but constant stress, you always had to find AT LEAST one part a day. If you didn't, it could screw up the rest of the thirty days you had to build the ship. When I completed the ship, I was heartbroken to see that it still couldn't fly. It left me feeling stress, got my hopes up, and then said "fuck you" at the end.
> ...


 
I was really enjoying Pikmin 2, but left it for a few days, couldn't remember where I saw the Blue Pikmin and can't progress without them.

Then I stopped playing... Thinking about having to take Okami out, put Pikmin in...load it up and TRAWL until I find them...meh.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Starfox Adventures. I was so psyched for it it took a little while for me to see how truly ungodly it is.



They should *so* make a star fox game where that evil gypsy shopkeeper is the primary antagonist.  That creepy shopkeeper is the *TRUE* evil in the galaxy! Not ANDROSS or the Aparoids!!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> They should *so* make a star fox game where that evil gypsy shopkeeper is the primary antagonist.  That creepy shopkeeper is the *TRUE* evil in the galaxy! Not ANDROSS or the Aparoids!!!



"I won't sell to cheapskates! GET OUT!"


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

HOW ABOUT A LITTLE GAME~


----------



## Wildside (Oct 21, 2009)

You'll pay thiiiis much.


I liked that game actually, even though I'm a pretty loyal classic Starfox fan I liked how STA was more like the army. Fox is in the military after all, it's kind of common sense that he'd eventually have to do a mission on foot.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

Wildside said:


> You'll pay thiiiis much.
> 
> 
> I liked that game actually, even though I'm a pretty loyal classic Starfox fan I liked how STA was more like the army. Fox is in the military after all, it's kind of common sense that he'd eventually have to do a mission on foot.



*NO, THAT'S TOO LOW*

Fox isn't in the military, the Starfox team are mercenaries (who just happen to work for the military a lot because the actual military is pretty worthless).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Also happened a few months ago with Team Fortress 2. Finally dawned on me how incredibly fucking boring it really was. Shoot shit, die, start over. That's IT.


 
You're clearly playing it wrong.

Try playing Medic-- it's intense. 
_Trying to be there for everyone and they're all dying around you all the time and you just can't make it to that poor Scout on fire and he won't stand still damnit and---_ ;___;


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You're clearly playing it wrong.
> 
> Try playing Medic-- it's intense.
> _Trying to be there for everyone and they're all dying around you all the time and you just can't make it to that poor Scout on fire and he won't stand still damnit and---_ ;___;


 

Scouts deserve it, don't heal them.  Pyros deserve it, don't heal them.  Snipers hate you if you heal them.  Demomen are black, don't heal them.  Engineers are pointless to heal.  Heavies have Sandvich, don't bother.

Your only two decent options are Soldier or another Medic.  Or go battlemedic like a real man.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You're clearly playing it wrong.
> 
> Try playing Medic-- it's intense.
> _Trying to be there for everyone and they're all dying around you all the time and you just can't make it to that poor Scout on fire and he won't stand still damnit and---_ ;___;



All I played was Medic. :V It's a thing with me and games - when I can play a healer, I do. DnD, WoW, TF2... basically any multiplayer game, I'm the healer.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 21, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Yeah, it happens to me when I'm playing Pokemon.
> Not that I'm disliking Pokemon, but I don't know why I'm still playing it, after completing the Top4.



This. I love the games, but sometimes, I dunno why I play them.

DAMN YOU, SATOSHI


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 22, 2009)

Happened to me several times. 
Yeah, its not nice when it happens.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 23, 2009)

Kingdom of Loathing.

I've beaten it MORE THAN 20 TIMES and I continue to play.

Though in comparison to some people I suck since some people have 600+ runs through the game I mean seriously wat


----------



## selkie (Oct 23, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> Kingdom of Loathing.
> 
> I've beaten it MORE THAN 20 TIMES and I continue to play.
> 
> Though in comparison to some people I suck since some people have 600+ runs through the game I mean seriously wat




Definitely read "boobmuffins." :<

I like that game. Haven't played it in forever.

And theres a game where you try and find safety exists. It's called "Exits."
It's really fun, but sometimes I stop and wonder what in the hell someone made the game for. It's pretty lame.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 24, 2009)

After spending over 200 hours playing Oblivion, I finally reached the point of just stopping.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 24, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> After spending over 200 hours playing Oblivion, I finally reached the point of just stopping.



Spend 199 hours killing the Adoring Fan?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Spend 199 hours killing the Adoring Fan?



Come'on, y'all know that's the main purpose of the game's existence.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

I played Maple Story for like 2 hours, when that "moment" came to me.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 24, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> After spending over 200 hours playing Oblivion, I finally reached the point of just stopping.



In before: "Maybe you realized Morrowind is clearly superior, lololol."


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Spend 199 hours killing the Adoring Fan?



I didn't do the arena until really late in the game, because I sort of forgot that it existed.  As obnoxious as the fan is, I just told him to wait and then left, never to think of him again.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Persona 3, Odin Sphere, Drakengard, Final Fantasy IX, Eternal Poison, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy interactive fiction adapatation, Fatal Relations, Daikatana*, Half-Life, and Silent Hill 4 come to mind. I'm sure there are others, though.

* Daikatana actually wouldn't have been so bad if it were actually playable. Then again, it's kind of hard to have a playable FPS on the Nintendo 64, especially when using a PS1-style controller with an emulator to play it...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Then again, it's kind of hard to have a playable FPS on the Nintendo 64



GoldenEye 007 and Perfect Dark ring a bell?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> GoldenEye 007 and Perfect Dark ring a bell?


Those sucked. Also, you might try reading the rest of that footnote.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Those sucked. Also, you might try reading the rest of that footnote.



Sucked? Two of the greatest FPSers ever? "sucked"??


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

The controls for it lacked by a lot, but goldeneye was the best FPS of its time. 

Something I'm not sure why I'm playing: Condemned 2

This game makes me rage.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Sucked? Two of the greatest FPSers ever? "sucked"??


Yes, because they were on the N64. Though, I did say _hard_ and not _impossible_.

YMMV, but a one-joystick controller doesn't exactly lend itself well to FPS-playing in my book. Especially if you have to use the C-buttons to move.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yes, because they were on the N64. Though, I did say _hard_ and not _impossible_.
> 
> YMMV, but a one-joystick controller doesn't exactly lend itself well to FPS-playing in my book. Especially if you have to use the C-buttons to move.



Huh? Just because they were on the N64? Don't tell that to the THOUSANDS of people that rate it two of the best FPS's ever created, and GoldenEye was even rated Game of the Year.

BTW, you apparently didn't play it enough to know that you CAN play GoldenEye 007 with TWO controllers, one for moving/shooting and the other for looking around. But, you want to go live in your "GoldenEye sucks simply because it was on the Nintendo 64!" fantasy world, go ahead. The rest of us gamers will be here on planet reality.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Huh? Just because they were on the N64? Don't tell that to the THOUSANDS of people that rate it two of the best FPS's ever created, and GoldenEye was even rated Game of the Year.


Did you know "popular" and "good" are two different things?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Did you know "popular" and "good" are two different things?



Have you seen the reviews? Have you seen the awards it got?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Have you seen the reviews? Have you seen the awards it got?


Do you honestly think I give a damn?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do you honestly think I give a damn?



Of course, and that's why you live on planet fantasy. You refuse to accept the fact that GoldenEye was indeed one of the greatest games ever, based solely on your claim that it was on the Nintendo 64 and could only use one controller. How sad.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Of course, and that's why you live on planet fantasy.


Says the guy who thinks the flat tax is a good idea.



> You refuse to accept the fact that GoldenEye was indeed one of the greatest games ever


That's not a _fact_, that's an _opinion_. Much like how it's my _opinion_ that you're an irredeemable fuckwit who should be locked away.

Except that you do a pretty damn good job demonstrating that you are one, while there is simply no way to _prove_ which game is the greatest of all time.



> based solely on your claim that it was on the Nintendo 64 and could only use one controller. How sad.


Um, it _was_ on the N64. Are you retarded?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Says the guy who thinks the flat tax is a good idea.
> 
> That's not a _fact_, that's an _opinion_. Much like how it's my _opinion_ that you're an irredeemable fuckwit who should be locked away.
> 
> ...



Yes, it was on the N64, why does that solely make it a bad game as YOU claimed? You claimed it was a bad game and could only be played with ONE controller, both of which are false. Oh, wait. Let me guess. You're a Halo fanboi.

Ignore all the awards, the ratings, the thousands of people that rate it one of the best, and essentially claim your OWN opinion is the "right" one...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, it was on the N64, why does that solely make it a bad game as YOU claimed? You claimed it was a bad game and could only be played with ONE controller, both of which are false.


Where did I claim it could only be played with ONE controller? I think you need to read the post again.



> Oh, wait. Let me guess. You're a Halo fanboi.


I'm a girl, and Halo can go suck on a septic tank.



> Ignore all the awards, the ratings, the thousands of people that rate it one of the best,


Gladly. None of that means a damn thing to me, because I played it and--guess what?--_I did not like it. _See, Ty, unlike you, I decide things _for myself_, rather than just following the views of the masses.



> and essentially claim your OWN opinion is the "right" one...


Funny, you were doing the same thing in that other thread.
You're autistic, aren't you?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Where did I claim it could only be played with ONE controller? I think you need to read the post again.
> 
> 
> I'm a girl, and Halo can go suck on a septic tank.
> ...



Zzzzzzzzz......when you get REAL reasons why you hate GoldenEye and not this "It sucks because it was on Nintendo 64!" weak crap, let me know. I do think for myself, and I've played- and beaten- GoldenEye 007 and STILL play it. That's how good the game was. What I like about it is that, unlike other games like Halo, there are no health packs in the game, so every hit you take gets you that much closer to death, and forgetting one objective means total mission failure. It's a hard game, and it's fun because it's a hard game. And no, I don't have autism, so STFU, thank you very much.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Zzzzzzzzz......when you get REAL reasons why you hate GoldenEye and not this "It sucks because it was on Nintendo 64!" weak crap, let me know.


Did I mention that I personally didn't enjoy the game? I'm pretty sure I've said it at least once by now.



> I do think for myself, and I've played- and beaten- GoldenEye 007 and STILL play it. That's how good the game was. What I like about it is that, unlike other games like Halo, there are no health packs in the game, so every hit you take gets you that much closer to death, and forgetting one objective means total mission failure. It's a hard game, and it's fun because it's a hard game. And no, I don't have autism, so STFU, thank you very much.


If you don't have autism, why are you getting so defensive simply because I don't like a game that you think is TEH BEST GAEM EVAR!!!1!11, hmm? For that matter, why are you trying to convince me to like it at all? That's something usually done by aspies, who are autistic themselves.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Did I mention that I personally didn't enjoy the game? I'm pretty sure I've said it at least once by now.
> 
> If you don't have autism, why are you getting so defensive simply because I don't like a game that you think is TEH BEST GAEM EVAR!!!1!11, hmm? For that matter, why are you trying to convince me to like it at all? That's something usually done by aspies, who are autistic themselves.



It's my favorite game, I just find your reasoning extremely flimsy. A "bad" game simply because it was on a certain system.... right. *shrug* Whatever dude. Try telling that to everyone else in the gaming universe that thinks it's a good/great game. I'm outta here, I'm getting a headache trying to understand your logic.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> It's my favorite game, I just find your reasoning extremely flimsy. A "bad" game simply because it was on a certain system.... right. *shrug* Whatever dude. Try telling that to everyone else in the gaming universe that thinks it's a good/great game. I'm outta here, I'm getting a headache trying to understand your logic.


I'm going to try restating it. Maybe I'll get lucky and you'll suffer an aneurysm:

The Nintendo 64 controller does not lend itself very well to first-person shooters. It has one joystick, which is generally used for aiming rather than movement, leaving the C-buttons to be used for movement. I find this scheme hopelessly counterintuitive, especially considering that I play all N64 games on a computer using a Playstation-style gamepad, with the C-buttons mapped to the secondary joystick. Granted, as a PC gamer I'm used to using a mouse with my right hand for aiming and buttons for movement. But beyond that, I simply _did not enjoy the game._

This isn't politics, this is video games. I don't have to justify my opinions. Do you get it, or did your head just explode?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm going to try restating it. Maybe I'll get lucky and you'll suffer an aneurysm:
> 
> The Nintendo 64 controller does not lend itself very well to first-person shooters. It has one joystick, which is generally used for aiming rather than movement, leaving the C-buttons to be used for movement. I find this scheme hopelessly counterintuitive, especially considering that I play all N64 games on a computer using a Playstation-style gamepad, with the C-buttons mapped to the secondary joystick. Granted, as a PC gamer I'm used to using a mouse with my right hand for aiming and buttons for movement. But beyond that, I simply _did not enjoy the game._
> 
> This isn't politics, this is video games. I don't have to justify my opinions. Do you get it, or did your head just explode?



Didn't you see my previous post about the OPTION to use TWO controlles to play GoldenEye 007? One controller to move/fire, the other to use in place of the C buttons on the first controller? It does take some getting used to, but is the preferred method. Try that, and you might find it to your liking. But if you're so closed-minded and not open to suggestions, then it's just a suggestion falling on deaf ears. Use the movement controller in your left hand, the aiming controller in your right. VOILA! Just like a mouse.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Didn't you see my previous post about the OPTION to use TWO controlles to play GoldenEye 007? One controller to move/fire, the other to use in place of the C buttons on the first controller? It does take some getting used to, but is the preferred method. Try that, and you might find it to your liking. But if you're so closed-minded and not open to suggestions, then it's just a suggestion falling on deaf ears. Use the movement controller in your left hand, the aiming controller in your right. VOILA! Just like a mouse.


I only have one controller. I can try setting the mouse to work like a joystick for the second one, I guess.

I still don't like you, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I still don't like you, but thanks for the tip.



Did I ever ask you to? I didn't come here to FAF to make friends. I hate most of the people here.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Did I ever ask you to? I didn't come here to FAF to make friends. I hate most of the people here.


Then why are you here? >_>


----------



## CinnamonApples (Oct 25, 2009)

Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. I think it was when I had 40+ random encounters yet I never leveled up (because of that horrible, HORRIBLE random leveling-up system). Then I couldn't beat the upcoming boss because I was underleveled.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Of course, and that's why you live on planet fantasy. You refuse to accept the fact that *GoldenEye was indeed one of the greatest games ever*, based solely on your claim that it was on the Nintendo 64 and could only use one controller. How sad.



That's opinion. Not everyone has the same tastes in games.
Kthxbai.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. I think it was when I had 40+ random encounters yet I never leveled up (because of that horrible, HORRIBLE random leveling-up system). Then I couldn't beat the upcoming boss because I was underleveled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is true, but virtually every gaming poll listing the greatest games ever has GoldenEye on it. And I don't mean the ones that only allow Nintendo fanbois to vote or only Halo fanbois or whatever, I mean legitimate polls.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That is true, but virtually every gaming poll listing the greatest games ever has GoldenEye on it. And I don't mean the ones that only allow Nintendo fanbois to vote or only Halo fanbois or whatever, I mean legitimate polls.



So...? It's still opinion, not fact. People like GoldenEye... good for them. Some people don't... good for them. Neither party is right or wrong. Well, except for people like you who shove it down our throats. _We don't care_ if it has _x_ awards and it's loved by _x_ amount of people.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Then why are you here? >_>


 PORN


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

As bad as Texas Hold'Em is, Omaha Hold'Em is worse.



The Drunken Ace said:


> PORN


There's none of that on the forums, though...


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

GoldenEye was the best FPS...Of its time...There are much better FPS games out there because of advancements in video games. No matter how good you make a game there will always be another game that is better. Although, when GoldenEye came out, it was the best. Now, its just one of the best CLASSIC FPS games.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> GoldenEye was the best FPS...Of its time...There are much better FPS games out there because of advancements in video games. No matter how good you make a game there will always be another game that is better. Although, when GoldenEye came out, it was the best. Now, its just one of the best CLASSIC FPS games.



Best stand the test of time. Sure, GoldenEye's graphics aren't as good as today's, but it's still a tough game as it was back then, unless you're one of those that had no life and developed those ridiculously fast speedruns...


----------



## Holsety (Oct 25, 2009)

> That is true, but virtually every gaming poll listing the greatest games ever has GoldenEye on it. And I don't mean the ones that only allow Nintendo fanbois to vote or only Halo fanbois or whatever, I mean legitimate polls.


Mass opinion doesn't equal fact <_<;

As for the topic, it happens whenever I am playing a strategy game where a specific battle has been going on for a long time and I feel I am only still playing for the sake of finishing and not for the sake of fun.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Anybody ever play mumbly-peg?


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

Whenever I get on Call of Duty, look at the total time playing. Last time I checked it was like....30d 20h...something like that...


----------



## kashaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Every form of multiplayer just pisses me off. 
Oh and Fuel. Other than that. I never had that problem with not liking games.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

Even forge on Halo 3? 

Not sure if anyone has ever heard of this game but...I have no idea why I'm playing Zool on the SNES.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Even forge on Halo 3?


I guess Matchmaking I dont like. Custom games and forge with friends can be fun. Im a campaign person


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

Custom games <333 Infection is the shit. Either way, multiplayer can get annoying. But, you always got your non-faggoty friends.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 25, 2009)

True that.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm admitting it...

Maplestory...someone rip my eyes out.


----------



## X (Oct 26, 2009)

killing floor. i played the free weekend and got bored with 8 hours of play time. 

its repetitive as hell, and once you buy the AA12 or dual .50AE desert eagles its not even a challenge to kill the enemies.

for those whole 8 hours i was in a heavy metal fueled blood thirsty killing spree, then i realized how repetitive everything was.  i seriously asked myself why i wasted 8 hours of game time on that game.


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 26, 2009)

Halo 3 Multiplayer gets boring when you're the only one in the room playing. I gotta have one or two other people sitting beside me screaming our heads off at the TV when playing Halo.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

Heavenly Sword was really crappy, in retrospect. As was Uncharted. I just played them because I needed something to play at the time.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 27, 2009)

"Empire at War" and "Command&Conquer: Generals". :/


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 27, 2009)

Zero_Point said:


> "Empire at War" and "Command&Conquer: Generals". :/



What? I loved the first. A little too much,.. my first modded game, I think.


----------

